# Lots of canning this week!



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

I canned meat for the first time this week. I did 16 pounds of deer on Monday, did 28 quarts of pinto beans on Friday & today I am canning 40 pounds of ground beef (two canners running as I type!)


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

StephanieH said:


> I did 16 pounds of deer on Monday,


Do you mean you did 16 lbs. of *VENISON *on Monday?

I know this is just a matter of terms, but you wouldn't say you put up 10 lbs. of *HOG*, would you? Would it sound better to say you put up 10, lbs. of *PORK*? You wouldn't say you had fried up some *PIG STOMACH *last week, would you? Sounds better to say *TRIPE*.

I know some are going to harp, but, think about it! Would you go into a restraurant and place an order an order of "hen fruit and hog strips" (eggs and bacon)? 

To those that are new to wild game, "deer meat" is a turn off, wheareas 'vension" sounds much more palatable.


----------



## Juanita Renee (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't care what you call it, I'm impressed. 

No need to be snippy.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Good for you. I try my hand a canning venison on Monday. Hubby got his deer last Monday!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Doesn't matter what it is called, it is all food on the table! Great job keep up the hard work!


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

suitcase_sally said:


> Do you mean you did 16 lbs. of *VENISON *on Monday?
> 
> I know this is just a matter of terms, but you wouldn't say you put up 10 lbs. of *HOG*, would you? Would it sound better to say you put up 10, lbs. of *PORK*? You wouldn't say you had fried up some *PIG STOMACH *last week, would you? Sounds better to say *TRIPE*.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow. I am so sorry I offended you. I don't say I put up hog, I call it putting up pig.  And we did 141 pounds of that on Tuesday, lol. But he went into the freezer rather than the canner. 

It has been 2 long days...we didn't even start butchering last night's cow until 10:01, finished at 4:30 this morning! Now I have less than half an hour left of my last canner load! I am ready to hit the sack!


----------



## marlas1too (Sep 11, 2010)

i cold pack DEER all the time in the fall and winter and i make DEER jerky too and DEER sausage and i love my DEER steaks-----where you are is what everyone call it---i'm in the hills of wv and we call it deer no mater how we cook it up and as for hogs --same thing


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Way to go...no matter what you call it!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW! Way to go! That is a lot of work! I am in awe. Your family will be eating high on the hog! (pun intended).


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

suitcase_sally said:


> Would you go into a restraurant and place an order an order of "hen fruit and hog strips" (eggs and bacon)?


:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

StephanieH said:


> Oh, wow. I am so sorry I offended you. I don't say I put up hog, I call it putting up pig.  And we did 141 pounds of that on Tuesday, lol. But he went into the freezer rather than the canner.
> 
> It has been 2 long days...we didn't even start butchering last night's cow until 10:01, finished at 4:30 this morning! Now I have less than half an hour left of my last canner load! I am ready to hit the sack!


"A rose by any other name is still a rose!" 

Congrats on all the DEER!! We dont go _vension hunting _here  ....we DEER hunt, and we kill HOGS. I can DEER also! Matter of fact, I made DEER jerky and canned DEER last week. And, we are gonna kill hogs and put up HOG meat in the next few weeks! 

I'm impressed with your effort!

And as for this statement: "To those that are new to wild game, "deer meat" is a turn off, wheareas 'vension" sounds much more palatable. "

Most of those folks who are "turned off " by the term DEER..........................they probably aren't "putting up" anything anyway!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Good for you. I have canned a lot of yard bird, as hubby calls it this year. Haven't done any deer meat, but cow meat, hog meat, and yard bird so far. Sometimes I do lagomorphs too. I'm tempted to try some of those bushy-tailed tree rodents, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Congratulations! 

We call it Bambi around here. "Do we have any Bambi burgers left?"


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ha! DH also calls it yard bird. And we have canned potbelly. That's what it is, never pork.


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

It is what it is............ 

Here in Dixie, if you make fun of what we call it, you DO NOT EAT!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Isn't it nice there are so many different types of people on this forum? I love hearing how others talk and live. Thanks for sharing those differences!

When we get our root cellar put in, then I will start canning. I only hope I can learn how to do so and get as much done as you StephanieH.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Way to go! I haven't tried it yet but I intend to try my hand at processing some deer meat in the pressure canner. We are fortunate that the processor near us gets so many deer that are not claimed that we can just pay the processing fee and get one. Dh doesn't hunt, doesn't have the time with all the hours he works, so this is the best way for us to get deer meat.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess it really depends on what resturant you go into, and what's acceptable in your region. 

I have a close friend who always orders (*G*)oatmeal with deer tracks {raisins} in it for breakfast when we go out. He's a joker and all of his friends and acquaintences know it. 

My grandkids are talking about the big chicken we are going to eat in a few days. 

I think it's wonderful that you got your deer meat canned.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Way to go Stephanie. It all taste the same no matter what you call it. I canned my second deer this year. One last year and one this year and I love it. I also canned my first pintos while I was canning my deer because I didn't have enough deer to fill up the canner so I tried some beans while I was at it to fill the canner. Worked out great.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds great - we've got 45lbs of cut up deer in the fridge, ready to grind/can and cut into steaks. DH will be out tomorrow and hopefully we'll get another one or two.

When I lived in WI, it was "venison" , but here in SD, you say that and get funny looks, and then they say "oh, you mean deer" 

Now I have to laugh at tambo "canned my first pintos". I rode my first pintos - they where ponies!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I didn't want to offend anyone by saying pony!!!!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Way to go, Stephanie! Isn't it great to be able to put up so much meat for your family and not have to depend on your freezer space (or electrical power) to keep it.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL! Darned if you do, darned if you don't. I once got lambasted on a forum for calling it venison because clearly I was just being a stuck-up elitist. At the time I had no idea people in other regions called it "deer meat". 

Congrats on all the canning.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I put up four pints this morning. Most of it we froze, but I like to have some on hand for short notice meals. I told DH to leave me some for canning, and he didn't leave me as much as I would have liked! I used my 10 qt canner for this batch, it holds 4 qts or 7 pints. No reason to get the big one out for small batches like this. 

This time I tried hot pack, so we'll see if we like this better than the raw pack. Didn't add any seasonings though.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

That is amazing Stephanie good for you! I wish Hubby still hunted, he has no where to go- 
I would love to have deer meat!


----------

